# FIXED: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2016)

```
<p>*UPDATE*

We’re told Adobe has posted an update for Creative Cloud that addresses the issue mentioned below.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Adobe has had a rash of high profile bugs over the last few months, and it appears another major bug has been found in the latest version of Adobe Creative Cloud, an update Adobe has ceased from pushing out to users.</p>
<p>From Ars Technica:</p>
<blockquote><p>The deletions happen whenever Mac users log in to the Adobe service after the update has been installed, <a href="https://backblaze.zendesk.com/entries/98786348">according to officials from Backblaze</a>, a data backup service whose users are being disproportionately inconvenienced by the bug. Upon sign in, a script activated by Creative Cloud deletes the contents in the alphabetically first folder in a Mac’s root directory. Backblaze users are being especially hit by the bug because the backup service relies on data stored in a hidden root folder called .bzvol. Because the folder is the alphabetically top-most hidden folder at the root of so many users’ drives, they are affected more than users of many other software packages. <a href="http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/02/warning-bug-in-adobe-creative-cloud-deletes-mac-user-data-without-warning/" target="_blank">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/0xKlFO3_j5E" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Backblaze users reported the issue in large numbers, but the bug can affect everyone.</p>
<p>Adobe has confirmed the bug</p>
<blockquote><p>An Adobe spokeswoman issued a statement that read: “We are aware that some customers have experienced this issue and we are investigating in order to resolve the matter as quickly as possible. We are stopping the distribution of the update until the issue has been resolved.” The version that appears to be causing the deletions is 3.5.0.206, Pusin said.</p></blockquote>
<p>If you’re running the affected version, it’s advised you don’t login to Creative Cloud until an update/fix is available.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Jeffrey</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

That's quite a bug! Some major OT is about to be charged at Adobe.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

I have 3.5.0.206 that was installed very recently on two windows computers. Apparently, this affects Mac Users only, so I'll leave it running.


----------



## No Mayo (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Creative cloud sounds more like a creative ocean and the bad news is Jaws is out there and we can hear that all too terrifying E F E F E F E F... as this shark has found it's feeding territory and it is Mac users. So when they say it is safe to go back in the water... will it be like hooper in the shark cage? I for one am not lining up to be a hot lunch. Good luck Mac users, I will tell the kids you went fishing. It's only an island if you look at it from the water. You knew all of those things and still my files are gone... my files are gone...


----------



## zim (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

That's not a bug that's a virus!


----------



## docsmith (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

yikes....

But just checked, I am running windows and my version of CC is 3.5.1.209


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Why would an update or an app ever be designed to delete/overwrite an entire hidden file folder - as it haüpens, the first in alphasort order - other than the one it is using for itself? Major f*ckup by Adobe. Luckily i am not directly affected as i don't use Mac and have stayed clear of Adobes rather uncreative and buggy cloud that demands monthly payments. Will continue to do so. 

"Affected CC users on macs ate asked to not log into the cloud until problem is resolved". Wow, good luck finishing your images from that wedding you shot yesterday! Incredibly helpful, Adobe!


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

This is exactly the sort of reason I like stand alone systems.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. "connected" software is too easy to "fix", so it's never fixed as it's never properly tested, because the next update can always fix any problem, which just introduces new bugs.

Adobe needs to pay (yes money) for the damage they've done to users.


----------



## zim (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

I thought the whole ethos of Apple and it's closed ecosystem was that users are protected from this sort of conflict between applications?
I wonder what Apple's position is. This sort of thing if allowed to carry on has the capacity to damage the brand.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

I am glad I do not update these things immediately. i am still on version 3.4.1.181. Also they have already released a patch for this bug on Feb 14, 2016.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



AvTvM said:


> "Affected CC users on macs ate asked to not log into the cloud until problem is resolved". Wow, good luck finishing your images from that wedding you shot yesterday! Incredibly helpful, Adobe!



I had no problems finding images I shot yesterday. Not signing into CC doesn't prevent me from running software (or simply browsing the file system).


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Two things I have been saying for a long time are proven to be true:
- The touted advantages of automatic updates can have a lot of unintended consequences, particularly if you run a more complex system.
- Cloud storage is only suitable for short term, tertiary storage. For serious primary/secondary backup, you need local storage media under your own control.

Happy Mac user running Affinity and LaCie RAID1s.


----------



## fugu82 (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Bug was annoying, but easily fixed using Backblaze's online instructions. No data lost. 

Kinda ominous, tho; don't appreciate this level of intrusiveness.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



fugu82 said:


> Bug was annoying, but easily fixed using Backblaze's online instructions. No data lost.
> 
> Kinda ominous, tho; don't appreciate this level of intrusiveness.



I remember early releases of Photo Mechanic were set to delete your images, as in erase them completely, if the program thought you were an unlicensed copy/user. Now that was intrusive and one reason I never bought into it. Same with DXO, if you get a disc with 'the program' on it all it contains is a number, it then logs in to DXO servers and downloads the program with some very heavy handed always on monitoring aspects to it.

If anything Adobe are more upfront and open about what their programs do than many other companies, but there is no excuse for this latest programming mistake, although they do seem to have acknowledged it and made a repair pretty quickly.


P.S. I wonder why my earlier reply was deleted, it was entirely on topic!

P.P.S. It didn't, it is in the other thread! DOH!


----------



## MrToes (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Happened to us and not all data recovered. Some auto passwords gone also with the deletion of the files. Sounds like they'll have another update to fix soon again.


----------



## LDS (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



AvTvM said:


> Why would an update or an app ever be designed to delete/overwrite an entire hidden file folder other than the one it is using for itself?



I agree. It looks that for Adobe switching to the subscription model didn't mean to switch to competent developers also. The amount of bugs that marred LR6, and this one, hint at big issues at Adobe development and QA. Code that blindly deletes the first hidden folder that it encounters should have never reached the beta stage (hope Adobe still makes betas), far less the production one (and the developer should be taught proper coding with a CAT 5 o' nine tails whip). Hope for Adobe "subscription" doesn't also means customers do the QA - paying for the privilege <G>.


----------



## RGF (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

got hit. As far as I can tell, the system (2013 Mac Pro, trash variety) is running fine. Saw the msg from Backblaze, tried to restore the file but couldn't find it in the online backup. Perhaps since this is a system file, it is not backup'd up?

Add the new directory /.Abodedontdeletemybzvol


----------



## MrToes (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Lost a few files and a few passwords. Know of a few people who have lost a little more.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Yay!!!! The wonderful cloud!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



rfdesigner said:


> This is exactly the sort of reason I like stand alone systems.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. "connected" software is too easy to "fix", so it's never fixed as it's never properly tested, because the next update can always fix any problem, which just introduces new bugs.
> 
> Adobe needs to pay (yes money) for the damage they've done to users.



But, but it's the magic of distributed computing the cloud! The cloud is wonderful!
The cloud is perfect! It's magical! It's unicorns and rainbows!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



privatebydesign said:


> I remember early releases of Photo Mechanic were set to delete your images, as in erase them completely, if the program thought you were an unlicensed copy/user.



Wow, that's horrendous!


----------



## RGF (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I remember early releases of Photo Mechanic were set to delete your images, as in erase them completely, if the program thought you were an unlicensed copy/user.
> ...



Even if you were unlicensed, they have no right to damage your property. I hope that they were sued for damages and the execs who okayed this, got jail time.


----------



## RGF (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly the sort of reason I like stand alone systems.
> ...



Nothing to do with the cloud, except for the distribution method. Shrink wrap, also poorly tested, could do the same thing.

Adobe needs to make good on users who lost info.


----------



## RGF (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

looks like adobe has a new version of creative cloud. Recently they have been very sloppy with their releases, rushing them out the door without proper testing. Remember the change in the import dialog. Poor design.


----------



## Sean C (Feb 15, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I remember early releases of Photo Mechanic were set to delete your images, as in erase them completely, if the program thought you were an unlicensed copy/user. Now that was intrusive and one reason I never bought into it.


Whoa, that's unacceptable. In my IT work, I've had copy protection mechanisms malfunction many times. Copy protection from other software and operating system updates or security fixes are a risk of conflicting. Software set like that would destroy my photos if it has a bug or compatibility problem! A Windows 10 mandatory update could wipe you out with no user intervention at all. (for the record, I've never used Photo Mechanic)


----------



## LDS (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



RGF said:


> Nothing to do with the cloud, except for the distribution method. Shrink wrap, also poorly tested, could do the same thing.



There was a time when fixing bugs after delivery was expensive. If Canon has to recall cameras (or whatever), to fix issues, it's expensive. Microsoft in these weeks had to recall and replace Surfaces power cables, and Apple plug adapters as well. Thereby, usually QA is increased to avoid expensive fixes later.

There may be a temptation with this kind of distribution method, to cut on QA because fixes are "cheaper" - you don't have to deliver a physical DVD is someone asks it - or they may be not if Adobe to avoid a lot of bad PR will have to offer something to the people hit - i.e. a free extension of their subscription. Let's see if Adobe offers just some nuts, or something more substantial.


----------



## zim (Feb 15, 2016)

Never mind Backblaze what happened to all the aardvark software?? ;D


----------



## cbphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

FYI, you don't have to have Adobe Creative Cloud installed to run other Adobe programs. On the Adobe boards there has been many people who are getting runtime and install errors when trying to upgrade CC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



3kramd5 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > "Affected CC users on macs ate asked to not log into the cloud until problem is resolved". Wow, good luck finishing your images from that wedding you shot yesterday! Incredibly helpful, Adobe!
> ...



That's because you can go 30 days without logging in, comments from those who do not use it or know how it works are not helpful.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I think it is not only that those making unhelpful comments don't use LR but that they are not reading the posts as it has been mentioned so many times in so many threads that LR does not stop working the moment you have no internet but carries on for 30 days, although I don't use LR I think I read that it doesn't even stop working after the 30 days (or cancelling ones subscription) but continues to function at a much reduced level. 
If it were my files that were deleted by an update I would expect some kind of recompense from the software supplier whether subscription or perpetual licence, time will tell if Adobe steps up to address the fact that recovering the deleted files will have cost most people some time and no doubt quite some stress, which is possibly more important than the time. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's because you can go 30 days without logging in, comments from those who do not use it or know how it works are not helpful.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Bug in Adobe Creative Cloud Deletes Mac User Data Without Warning*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's because you can go 30 days without logging in, comments from those who do not use it or know how it works are not helpful.



Just make sure, you have set all deeply hidden Lightroom uncreative cloud settings so that it does NOT log in to that uncreative cloud automatically, sucks down the "update" and starts random deleting files on your Mac!  :


----------

